# Aluminum clad casing on windows



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

What is everyones' preferred method for casing clad windows? 1x casing picture framing the window. Or 1x casing with a pvc/wood sill nosing on it? Also, maybe swap out the 1x for 5/4. What are peoples preference?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what i dont like are window frames that project beyond the casing so 1x is out for me jmo


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

little off on the miter there TOM im kinda surprised:jester:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> what i dont like are window frames that project beyond the casing so 1x is out for me jmo



wow! you gave your break hell on these no?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Patrick said:


> little off on the miter there TOM im kinda surprised:jester:


i think im right on Patrick:laughing: the cladding on the sash is alittle off tho:blink:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

we have always used 5/4 and typically add a sill when spec'd by drawing or on first floor if apropriate...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

typically i do casements in picture frame and double hungs with a projecting sill


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I just realized I worded the subject wrong. I'm talking about casing aluminum clad windows with wood. I'm going to have to do a mock up on the current job. The casing size drives corner boards and frieze as well.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ah my mistake sorry wood:blink:


----------

